# Finally had a chance



## Tin-knocker (Feb 17, 2020)

Finally had some time to finish my turkey mount for last falls bird. Went out with my son last November. Managed to arrow my first turkey at ten yards. We had about 17 hens with 4 toms strutting behind them. Then the hen flock split from the toms. All were about 40 yards away. Lots of eyes! The hens noticed my son moving and started putting an alert. Got me worried. But I think the toms thought the hens were putting at the jake decoy I had out. They rushed in to gang up on him. They were at 5 yards but I couldn’t draw my bow without scaring them off. So we waited and once I was able to I drew the bow and snuck over the top of our stakeout blind. They noticed me and started walking off but stopped at ten yards and offered me a shot. He stumbled under that electric fence behind us and died in the horse pen. Lots of excitement for us both and I think he is hooked on hunting now! Here’s the turkey. 



And here’s the finished mount. 



That piece of redwood came from the same property as the bird. It was the butt end of a huge branch that had fallen on a trail. The grain was very curly looking so I had to snatch it up. I milled it with my cs8000 on an Alaskan set up that my neighbor let me borrow. Made the rough shape with a skilsaw then hand planed it and rounded the corners. Then lots of sanding and some Tung oil finish. The color on it is gorgeous in person. Very happy with how it came out. Just thought you guys would like to see that.


----------

